# I can't install apache24 and other ports



## olo (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,

I have created an VPS in RackSpace with FreeBSD, then upgraded the operating system using `freebsd-update fetch && freebsd-update install`, recompiled the kernel with `cd /usr/src && make buildkernel KERNCONF=XENHVM && make installkernel KERNCONF=XENHVM` and downloaded the latest port collection using `portsnap fetch && portsnap update`. So now everything is up to date.

The problem is *I* can't install ports. Almost every installation ends up with message like this:


```
root@bsd:/usr/ports/www/apache24 # make install
===>  Found saved configuration for apache24-2.4.6
=> httpd-2.4.6.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/apache24.
=> Attempting to fetch http://mirror.rackspace.com/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/httpd-2.4.6.tar.gz
fetch: http://mirror.rackspace.com/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/httpd-2.4.6.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.4.6.tar.gz
httpd-2.4.6.tar.gz                            100% of 6543 kB   19 MBps
===> Fetching all distfiles required by apache24-2.4.6 for building
===>  Extracting for apache24-2.4.6
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for apache24/httpd-2.4.6.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for apache24-2.4.6
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for apache24-2.4.6
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to ./server/core.c.rej
=> Patch patch-server__core.c failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-Makefile.in patch-config.layout patch-configure.in patch-docs__conf__extra__httpd-autoindex.conf.in patch-docs__conf__extra__httpd-ssl.conf.in patch-docs__conf__extra__httpd-userdir.conf.in patch-docs__conf__httpd.conf.in applied cleanly.
*** [do-patch] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache24.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache24.
```


```
===>  Found saved configuration for apache24-2.4.6
```
I have created the configuration with `make config-recursive` earlier.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 25, 2013)

`portsnap fetch extract` has to be run the first time.  Without that, there could be leftover files in /usr/ports.


----------



## olo (Oct 25, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> `portsnap fetch extract` has to be run the first time.  Without that, there could be leftover files in /usr/ports.



Hi,

Thanks, it worked!


----------

